# my hedgie bessie bit me:(



## laurennicole (Oct 16, 2008)

my hedgie bessie bit me why??


----------



## Chewy (Aug 29, 2008)

Theres many, many reasons as to why she bit you. What were you doing? Did she smell something on your hands that she liked/disliked? Did you just wake her up? Has this ever happened before? The questions go on and on. lol Describe the situation and what happened and then we might be able to give you an answer.


----------



## laurennicole (Oct 16, 2008)

1.i did not wake her up.
2.i dont have anything on my hand.
3.this has never happend before.
4. i was holding her as usual doing nothing difernt.


----------



## Chewy (Aug 29, 2008)

Hmmm. Well she could have just been in a bad mood or you might have accidentally done something she didn't like. Sometimes you just never know and hedgies are known to have moodswings every once and a while. If it happens again just hold her for even longer so she doesn't learn to bit to be put back in her cage.


----------



## laurennicole (Oct 16, 2008)

Thank you so much for the advice it really helps!!


----------



## PixiesExoticHedgies (Sep 4, 2008)

Look through the topic postings and you'll find several other threads about BITING, with lots of useful info.


----------



## laurennicole (Oct 16, 2008)

?


----------



## PixiesExoticHedgies (Sep 4, 2008)

laurennicole said:


> *?*


What is "?" for ?? You started another thread about biting, so I suggested that you read through the other BITING topics, which already have tons of replies with lots of useful info. I'm not sure what you are posting the question mark for.

Might I suggest you start here:
viewtopic.php?f=29&t=543


----------



## laurennicole (Oct 16, 2008)

i did not know what you ment about other threads? but know i get it k.


----------



## PixiesExoticHedgies (Sep 4, 2008)

laurennicole said:


> i did not know what you ment about other threads? but know i get it k.


okay, that makes sense. but next time instead of posting a ''?", it would be easier for people to reply if you ask a complete sentence... "What is a thread?".


----------



## laurennicole (Oct 16, 2008)

okay.


----------

